# Dave Wilsons Dirty Secret



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Dave Wilsons dirty little secret..LOL


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I love that pic.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Great Pic*

That shit is so funny, thanks for sharing.lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Very funny picture..LOL

But who is Dave Wilson?


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

one of the founders of the American Bully and had alot to do with RE Bloodline. Correct me if im wrong anybody?


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> one of the founders of the American Bully and had alot to do with RE Bloodline. Correct me if im wrong anybody?


YOU really are a HATER.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

sleipner said:


> YOU really are a HATER.


Why's that? It's just a joke..:rain:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

But I LIKE atheletic pigs...tee heee!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yunno, some people claim pigs are smarter than dogs so..............


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

That is one way to get that short wide snout on them


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

The perfect hog dog!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

that shat is hilarious. I think the title could have a little more taste. Good joke none the less.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

dude, if you're gonna bash the man...at least get your facts straight. This was his foundation dog here.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

PFFFFTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!! I'm choking here.. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys are to much.....LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

And the bully breed was started


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Marty said:


> And the bully breed was started


Well, we have to outcross a couple more times then breed the pups back to dad..up:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hey do u mind posting the large ones petigree. i think that's my dogs dam, just wanted to make sure


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, strangely enough there are missing dogs in it, It wouldn't do ya any good..lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope this comes out right...

former [English] Bulldog photo shoped...










To this...










*You can not change the breed as fast as these people have in a life time with out crossing *










I'm sure you can see a diffrence in a real APBT and these dogs....










And just to prove a point I've had a member to regerster a cat as an APBT so yeah their out for the money 

And hell no I'm not stuck on myself just showing you the diffrence in the breed

Sorry I don't have spell check any more


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow that photoshop comparison is far out..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol thats some funny stuff there... i always thought some american bullies look a little piggish!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty you better give me back my dog lilbit LOL you have had her long enough hehehehe


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Those pics have made my month....ROFLMAO... Thank you for posting them... I will be showing them to my wife 2morrow & im sure it will make her week go by so much smoother...


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> one of the founders of the American Bully and had alot to do with RE Bloodline. Correct me if im wrong anybody?


In a nutshell, Dave Wilson developed the RE bloodline. People who liked the type of dogs he was putting out started the Elite Edge. The Elite Edge started the ABKC (American Bully Kennel Club). The RE bloodline has gone off in many different directions. That's why you see RE dogs that look like English Bulldog mixes, look like Mastiff mixes, that may very well be of these mixes, and you also see RE dogs that look more like AmStaffs, or UKC type APBTs.

For example, this RE AmBully



















looks nothing like the English Bulldog or Mastiff looking AmBullies and is built more like an AmStaff or UKC show type APBT and is quite different looking than the AmBully in Marty's post.


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

"You can not change the breed as fast as these people have in a life time with out crossing"
Marty

Marty,
Sadly you can, though I wouldn't argue that other breeds were added, not necessarily by Dave Wilson.
All you have to do is keep breeding on stock carrying the genetic recipe for achondroplastic dwarfism (don't make me look it up to spell it right).
Poor doggies!
Julie K


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

so that's how they get them to hunt hogs!? *light bulb flashing*


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is GREAT!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep Julie, you're right. There are 2 types of dwarfism in dogs that affect the legs- Chondrodysplasia (Pekes, Dachshunds, Bassett hounds, for example) and Achondroplastic (Bulldogs, Corgis, Frenchies, Shih Tzus, for example). Chondrodystrophic dogs have shortened legs and Achondroplastic dogs have shortened limbs and torsos. Since these conditions can cause heart problems, I've often wondered if the stories of the overdone AmBullies suddenly dropping dead of heart attacks has had anything to do with it. Anyway, both conditions are genetic and since that's so, you'd be able to change a breed fast by breeding dogs with these conditions.

I've heard of breeders taking shortcuts and mixing in breeds to get that overdone look quickly so I don't doubt that to be true, but dogs with the genetic disorders mentioned above could've also been bred. Old school RE dogs look nothing like most of the majorly overdone AmBullies of today, and since there is such diversity in AmBully size and structure, neither mixing in other breeds or dwarfism being bred for, surprise me.


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Bleu Clair said:


> Yep Julie, you're right. There are 2 types of dwarfism in dogs that affect the legs- Chondrodysplasia (Pekes, Dachshunds, Bassett hounds, for example) and Achondroplastic (Bulldogs, Corgis, Frenchies, Shih Tzus, for example). Chondrodystrophic dogs have shortened legs and Achondroplastic dogs have shortened limbs and torsos. Since these conditions can cause heart problems, I've often wondered if the stories of the overdone AmBullies suddenly dropping dead of heart attacks has had anything to do with it. Anyway, both conditions are genetic and since that's so, you'd be able to change a breed fast by breeding dogs with these conditions.
> 
> I've heard of breeders taking shortcuts and mixing in breeds to get that overdone look quickly so I don't doubt that to be true, but dogs with the genetic disorders mentioned above could've also been bred. Old school RE dogs look nothing like most of the majorly overdone AmBullies of today, and since there is such diversity in AmBully size and structure, neither mixing in other breeds or dwarfism being bred for, surprise me.


It's really sad for the dogs, Bleu Clair--- their feet look like little flippers, their mouths are aways open because they can't breath, most are slumped on one hip in a sit, many of them appear to be having problems with their eyes now, too, droopy eyelids, eyes which don't match. I guess they're not all like that, I've seen photos of some cute ones, but the extreme ones just make me sigh. Since many are related and nobody has any idea about genetics, (and are) primarily interested in the look of a dog, many must carry the genes for all of the above.
Julie K


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Julie K said:


> It's really sad for the dogs, Bleu Clair--- their feet look like little flippers, their mouths are aways open because they can't breath, most are slumped on one hip in a sit, many of them appear to be having problems with their eyes now, too, droopy eyelids, eyes which don't match. I guess they're not all like that, I've seen photos of some cute ones, but the extreme ones just make me sigh. Since many are related and nobody has any idea about genetics, (and are) primarily interested in the look of a dog, many must carry the genes for all of the above.
> Julie K


I know, it is sad. I just don't understand people who breed for looks, with no regard to health, just so they can line their pockets. They must have no conscience.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

I feel sorry for the dogs...at least most go to good homes and live good lives. Another reason to NOT consider them APBT. Bred for size, color and MONEY? Definitely WRONG, but it happens in many breeds. Educate all those you can and maybe we can help make a change.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

there are just as many poor apbt breeders as bully breeders imo. :woof: my boy is ambully r.e. but u dont see the "english or mastiff" characteristics in him. yes, i agree, some have taken it to the extreme. But u cant label ALL bully's in that catagory. either or, w.e. lol.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That's true, I don't group them into one catogry either. There are some nice well put together ones such as yours..


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

either way, its a funny joke lol....:goodpost:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I believe the mastiff of choice to be the neapolitan mastiff not the english as well as presa's and corso's,mostly because the neo is already very typie in apperance and all 3 of those breeds throw the rare blue color that is so desired in the bully community.


----------

